
Palantir got owned by pentesters - astdb
https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/how-hired-hackers-got-complete-control-of-palantir
======
allenleein
The original headline is better: How Hired Hackers Got “Complete Control” Of
Palantir

------
cjbprime
You out-buzzfeeded buzzfeed's own hyperbolic headline.

